# تطبيقات لطاقتى الشمس والرياح معاً لتحلية مياه البحر



## أحـمـد جـلال (30 مارس 2011)

*جهاز وطريقة جديدة لتحلية المياه باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية وطاقة الرياح معاً*​ 

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 


*نحن هنا بصدد مقترح لتوفير مصدراً للمياه الصالحة للاستعمال الآدمى من ماء البحر باستخدام أبسط الإمكانات المتوفرة فى الأسواق المحلية وباستخدام ما وهبه الله لنا فى بلادنا من طاقات متجددة كالشمس والرياح.*​*جاءت الفكرة الرئيسية من آيتان فى القرآن الكريم واللتان تم تفسيرهما ضمن مقال على موقع الهيئة العالمية للإعجاز العلمى فى القرآن والسنة : ــ*
*http://www.eajaz.org/arabic/?option=com_*******&view=article&id=807&catid=86:28*
*يقول الله عز وجل **فى كتابه الكريم : *
*"**الله الذى يرسل الرياح فتثير سحاباً..." (الروم48)*
*"**والله الذى أرسل الرياح **فتثير سحاباً..." (فاطر9)*​*ومن مفهومها اختصاراً أن الرياح عامل رئيسى حيث يرسلها الله لتبخر المياه من البحار والمحيطات فى درجة حرارة الجو العادية وتكثفها فى طبقات الجو العليا فتكون السحب.*
*وعلى هذا ... فالفكرة تهدف إلى تحلية مياه البحر بطريقة تحاكى الطريقة الطبيعية التى خلقها الله تعالى بحيث تمتد عملية التحلية ليس فى فترات سطوع الشمس فحسب بل تستمر فى حالة ضعف آشعتها أو حتى غيابها تماما أثناء الليل.*

*...ويتم ذلك بإضافة عنصر طاقة الرياح إلى جهاز التبخير والتقطير الذى يعمل بالطاقة الشمسية...*​ 



/




*http://img853.imageshack.us/i/19891410150102707051333.jpg*


*الجهاز المقترح كالشكل (وحدة تكرارية) : ــ*​** شكل هرمى رباعى محكم الغلق جوانبه من البلاستيك الشفاف المقوى أو الزجاج ، ارتفاعه متر واحد وقاعدته مربع طول ضلعه متر واحد وهى عبارة عن جزئين : ــ*
** **الأول : إطار (برواز) من مادة الفلين أو الفوم على شكل حرف يو الإنجليزى بسمك 2 سم وعرض القاعدة 7سم وارتفاعها من الداخل 4سم بحيث تشكل قناة مفتوحة من الأعلى فقط لتجميع الماء المتكثف ، يخرج من إحدى جوانب الإطار بالقاعدة خرطوم من البلاستيك **يتجه نحو إناء يوضع فى منسوب منخفض لتجميع الماء المقطر**.*
****الثانى : داخل الإطار مربع من الأسفنج باللون الأسود (ليمتص حرارة الإشعاع الشمسى) بسمك 2سنتيمتر**ومتصل من الحواف بجوانب الهرم*
** يثبت بقمة الهرم محور رأسى بطول 1متر يمتد لمسافة 50سم لأعلى خارج قمة الهرم و50سم داخل الهرم وعلى أن يثبت بحيث لا يكون هناك أى فراغات تسمح بمرور الهواء بين المحور الرأسى و جوانب الهرم.*
** يثبت بالجزء الخارجى من المحور دوارة رياح رأسية**المحور تستقبل الرياح من أى اتجاه**.*
** ي**ثبت **بنهاية الجزء الداخلى من المحور مروحة مساحة دائرتها تساوى نصف مساحة مقطع المستوى التى تقع به داخل الهرم.*

*عمل الجهاز : ــ*
** يوضع الشكل الهرمى ليطفو فوق سطح الماء المالح فى منطقة ليس بها أمواج أو يوضع فوق مسطحات مائية غير صالحة للشرب كالمستنقعات أو البرك أو فوق حوض صناعى به الماء المراد تقطيره.*
** يعمل الاسفنج بقاعدة الشكل الهرمى كفتيل تبخيرى حيث يتشرب بالماء المراد تقطيره ويرفعه بخاصية الأنابيب الشعرية إلى مستوى أعلى من سطح الماء فتتعرض مساحة كبيرة من الماء للعوامل الطبيعية من حرارة ورياح.*
** يمتص اللون الأسود للأسفنج الحرارة من آشعة الشمس نهاراً ويمنع الشكل الهرمى المحكم الغلق تسرب الحرارة خارجه فيحدث نوعاً من الاحتباس الحرارى المحدود داخله وترتفع بالتالى درجة حرارة الماء العالق بالسطح العلوى للأسفنج.*
** تهب الرياح فتدير دوارة الرياح رأسية المحور خارج الشكل الهرمى فتحرك بدورها المروحة المتصلة معها بنفس المحور داخل الشكل الهرمى فيتولد تيار من الهواء على سطح الأسفنج المبلل بالماء.*
** يتبخر الماء من على السطح العلوى المسامى للأسفنج نتيجة تعرضه لعاملى الرياح والحرارة صباحاً وعامل الرياح فقط ليلاً .*
** يتكثف الماء المتبخر على الأسطح الداخلية المائلة للهرم وهى الأقل حرارة نظراً لتعرضها للهواء الجوى الخارجى الأقل حرارة وينزلق الماء المتكثف إلى قنوات التجميع ومنها إلى خزانات للاستخدام.*
** بهدف الحصول على كميات كبيرة من الماء المقطر يمكن وضع عدة أجهزة متجاورة على هيئة صفوف وأعمدة طبقاً للمساحات المتوفرة على سواحل البحر والبحيرات.*
*تكلفة الوحدة والتى تشغل حيز بمساحة 1م مربع :** باستخدام المواد والخامات الموجودة بالأسواق المحلية قد تصل التكلفة إلى 200جنيه ، أما عمرها الافتراضى فقد يصل إلى خمس سنوات.*
*الطاقة الانتاجية للوحدة :** تختلف الطاقة الانتاجية للوحدة طبقاً لفترات سطوع الشمس وسرعة الرياح فى المنطقة التى توضع بها ، ومن المتوقع أن تزيد ثلاث أضعاف الانتاجية عن الوحدات المشابهة التى تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية فقط.*

*اللهم إنا نسألك ... علماً ينتفع **به*​


----------



## محمد 122 (1 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا على مجهودك
1- هل هذا الجهاز من ابتكارك
2- ما هي الانتاجية المتوقعة له بوحدات لتر / يوم/ متر مربع
والسلام عليكم


----------



## أحـمـد جـلال (3 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخ محمد 122
1. نعم هذا الجهاز وفقنى الله فى ابتكاره 
2. هذه رسوم ودراسات نظرية فقط ولم يتم تجربتها عملياً وقد ذكرت فى ما سبق : ــ
الطاقة الانتاجية للوحدة :* تختلف الطاقة الانتاجية للوحدة طبقاً لفترات سطوع الشمس وسرعة الرياح فى المنطقة التى توضع بها ، ومن المتوقع أن تزيد ثلاث أضعاف الانتاجية عن الوحدات المشابهة التى تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية فقط.*
أشكر لك اهتمامك ... وإذا رأيت أن تبدي أى ملاحظات على الجهاز فلك جزيل الشكر.


----------



## ban2009ban (27 أبريل 2011)

اتوقع ان المروحة الداخلية ستبخر الماء المقطر العذب 
عموما فكرة تستحق التجربة


----------



## أحـمـد جـلال (2 مايو 2011)

يوجد طريقة لضمان عدم تبخر المياه المقطرة وتوجهها إلى انابيب التجميع مباشرة ولكن لم أنشرها 
ولكنى سوف أنشرها إن شاء الله عندما أتم دراسة الموضوع وعرضه من جميع الأوجه
وإذا أراد الله له النجاح فسوف أتقدم به كبراءة إختراع


----------

